# skye hubs & Shimano cassette on motobecane



## DCinNY (Oct 1, 2009)

I bought a new motobecane recently and have ridden it about 75 miles or so and I noticed a noise coming from the cassette when in the largest cog. I found that I could move the rear wheel from side to side. I pulled the wheel off and found that the cassette was loose and if you shake the wheel back an forth you can hear something loose inside the hub rattling back and forth. Any ideas what the problem is? Bearing trashed after only 75 miles?


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

First of all, it sounds like you were cross-chaining. That's bad, and it ruined my Ritchey wheels and put my DA dérailleur our of wack several times. 

That being said, I don't thing skye hubs have any reputation at all. I was under the impression that they are as generic as could possibly be. 

Your bearings are fine. Your freehub body has come lose from the strain of cross-chaining. That's my guess anyway. Go to your LBS (you'll need to get to know them anyway) and ask about riding on your largest gear. They will tell you NOT to do it, unless you're in your 34/39 gear up top. 

If you have no idea what I'm talking about, then you REALLY need to have a conversation with your LBS. I'm not trying to be rude or sarcastic. I learned more than anywhere else just chatting with my mechanic. Now, I do most of my repairs on my own.


----------



## DCinNY (Oct 1, 2009)

aaronis31337 said:


> If you have no idea what I'm talking about, then you REALLY need to have a conversation with your LBS. I'm not trying to be rude or sarcastic. I learned more than anywhere else just chatting with my mechanic. Now, I do most of my repairs on my own.


Sure, I'm familiar with what you are talking about. I was in the small chain ring/largest cog climbing which puts the chain straight on. I don't go past the 4th when I'm in the largest chainring. 

I really don't think I put any real stress on it.


----------



## DCinNY (Oct 1, 2009)

*skye hubs*

Anyone have any experience with these skye hubs that come on some of the motobecane's (wonder who really makes them?)? Every 100 miles or so, I have to tighten down the free hub.... have had to do this since I got the bike. The problem is that although I can get the freehub body taught to the hub, the allen bolt to tighten it never seems to stop turning.... I guess it is stripped. Just can't tell if it's stripped inside the hub or on freehub body. My only experience with taking free hubs on and off are where you remove the freehub body by putting the allen key through the drive side.... this hub, I have to tighten from the non drive side.


----------

